# Lian Li Cases



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

Im looking to upgrade my case. After looking around I think something by Lian Li is what Im looking for. I'm open to options but the two I am looking at most are the.......

The Lian-Li PC-B25F 
The Lian-Li Lancool Metal Boned K12

My only requirements is that it be a mid-tower to full size. Nothing smaller. It has to be black and I would like a door on the front of it to hide the CD drives and such. Again I'm open to whatever you guys suggest.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Price?

THe PC-b70 and 71 are nice....the PC-X1000 is really nice too.


----------



## erocker (Dec 20, 2009)

I love my V1000b Plus II if you can find one for a good price.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

Dragonlord K62:


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

If you don't mind red, I say grab the PC-P80R CrossfireX edition. 

The PC-A70F looks very nice also.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

I had the dragonlord, and while it was a nice case, it didnt have the full Lian Li "feel".


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> I had the dragonlord, and while it was a nice case, it didnt have the full Lian Li "feel".



It also doesn't have the full Lian Li "cost".


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

PC-X1000 ftw


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> It also doesn't have the full Lian Li "cost".



Touché


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> PC-X1000 ftw



...






Biggest e-p33n ever!!!

_The TYR PC-X1000 is expected to be launched at the end of August for about $420._


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Price?
> 
> THe PC-b70 and 71 are nice....the PC-X1000 is really nice too.





erocker said:


> I love my V1000b Plus II if you can find one for a good price.



No more than 200 bucks if possible. Oh and wheels on the bottom is a huge plus.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112243

liked the one I had till my Obsidian came around!


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112243
> 
> liked the one I had till my Obsidian came around!


We have the same taste in this


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

He wants wheels though.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112243
> 
> liked the one I had till my Obsidian came around!



Exactly what I was going to suggest. No door, but meets all other requirements.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> He wants wheels though.


He can just DIY.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> He wants wheels though.



Wheels would be nice but not necessary. However I do REALLY want a door on the front. Seeing my cheap ass drives in the front is annoying.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wheels would be nice but not necessary. However I do REALLY want a door on the front. Seeing my cheap ass drives in the front is annoying.


Go check out the SS Raven RV01 
It has the kind of door that won't get in the way.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Stealth drive doors can be bought seperately for any lian li chassis.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wheels would be nice but not necessary. However I do REALLY want a door on the front. Seeing my cheap ass drives in the front is annoying.



Have you ever had a case with a door? If you are anything like me, it will be great for like a week, then it will just annoy the shit out of you, and you'll just remove it or leave it open anyway.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Stealth drive doors can be bought seperately for any lian li chassis.


Stealth drive doors? Having a noob moment.



Wile E said:


> Have you ever had a case with a door? If you are anything like me, it will be great for like a week, then it will just annoy the shit out of you, and you'll just remove it or leave it open anyway.



No but my wife is bitching about the damn thing being in the living room. I'm trying to class it up.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Have you ever had a case with a door? If you are anything like me, it will be great for like a week, then it will just annoy the shit out of you, and you'll just remove it or leave it open anyway.



The ones on my PC-X1000 are tight and stops the drawer from opening fully. Is sort of a PITA to use, but the lack of using the drive in general, I can deal with it for the clean looks


EDIT: "stealth covers" http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=82&cl_index=2&sc_index=6&ss_index=38


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Stealth drive doors? Having a noob moment.
> 
> 
> 
> No but my wife is bitching about the damn thing being in the living room. I'm trying to class it up.


This doesn't look half bad, and $190 sounds alright.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163135

Edit: The Cosmos PURE is over budget, but it does looks quite nice ins't it?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811119214&cm_re=Cosmos-_-11-119-214-_-Product


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> The ones on my PC-X1000 are tight and stops the drawer from opening fully. Is sort of a PITA to use, but the lack of using the drive in general, I can deal with it for the clean looks
> 
> 
> EDIT: "stealth covers" http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=82&cl_index=2&sc_index=6&ss_index=38



Wow man those are cool. Ok it doesnt need a door.


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

:drool:

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/microsite4/x2000.html


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

hahahaha...it is sexy but the 1000 is almost $400, I bet this is a fair bit more.

Ummm ZOMMFG...http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=12090


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> The only problem is, it looks like it don't have enough room for big ass cards



Sure it does. It's EATX. Not even the 5970 should hit the end of the mobo tray.

EDIT: Hey, where did your post go? lol


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow if I had the $ right now I would buy this and shut up.  What a deal.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

Noob moment got caught.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Wow if I had the $ right now I would buy this and shut up.  What a deal.



Not nearly as quality as a Lian-Li. His wife is involved with this as it's goping in his living room, quality and looks are important. Antec doesn't cut it in that regard.



Zubasa said:


> Noob moment got caught.



lol. It happens. It's an easy mistake to make with the odd proportions of the case.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> :drool:
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/microsite4/x2000.html



Now THATS sexy. But man that thing is MASSIVE!


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

At over $600 it better be Same as the PC-X1000 in size....iirc its like 26" tall or so. My GF loves hers


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Now THATS sexy. But man that thing is MASSIVE!


Like it matters 
You Amercians got huge houses and apartments compare to us poor Asians 

As long as what ever you put it on can take the weight, and it will be fine.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> At over $600 it better be Same as the PC-X1000 in size....iirc its like 26" tall or so. My GF loves hers



Nope. Thats out of budget.



Zubasa said:


> Like it matters
> You Amercians got huge houses and apartments compare to us poor Asians
> 
> Edit: As long as what ever you put it on can take the weight, and it will be fine.


Eat more American beef.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

The downside is the lack of HDD bays for a case that size.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

Do power supply cables really make it up that far?


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2009)

DirectorC said:


> Do power supply cables really make it up that far?



PSU is on top, just above the mobo tray. Should be just like a normal case as far as that's concerned.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

But at 600 bucks thats WAY out of budget.


----------



## DirectorC (Dec 20, 2009)

Wile E said:


> PSU is on top, just above the mobo tray. Should be just like a normal case as far as that's concerned.



Ah I see that now.  I'm gonna stick with the power supply at the bottom style.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> But at 600 bucks thats WAY out of budget.


Then what are you waiting for? 
At $199 this case is waving at you 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112243&cm_re=Lian_LI-_-11-112-243-_-Product


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

Zubasa said:


> Then what are you waiting for?
> At $199 this case is waving at you
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112243&cm_re=Lian_LI-_-11-112-243-_-Product



Its nice. Just lacks class I think. Good enough for me but the lady doesnt like a PC in the living room. I need something sleek.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 20, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its nice. Just lacks class I think. Good enough for me but the lady doesnt like a PC in the living room. I need something sleek.


The Cosmos PURE is @$250 right now and you can consider that, along with the SilverStone @$190 I mentioned.

Argh, I totally forgot about this Case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811118027&cm_re=Iknik-_-11-118-027-_-Product


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

Lol id tell my wife to shut up and like it  Oh wait i dont have that problem 

Nothing screams more class than this.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

can you raise the bar a bit?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112066


----------



## PP Mguire (Dec 20, 2009)

That would look good in a living room.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 20, 2009)

Looks like a newer revision of the one erocker uses and linked in the very beginning. May be worth $50 to satisfy the wifes concerns


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol id tell my wife to shut up and like it  Oh wait i dont have that problem
> 
> Nothing screams more class than this.
> 
> http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/7583/pcx500a.jpg



You dont have that problem yet my friend.........give it 10+ years. You both are still young, dumb and full of cum. 

Anyway is that your case? Man if so that is a sweet rig! 


sneekypeet said:


> Looks like a newer revision of the one erocker uses and linked in the very beginning. May be worth $50 to satisfy the wifes concerns



I thought the same thing. Only I can still find Erockers case for cheaper.

Anyway what do you guys think of these?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112248&Tpk=The Lian-Li PC-B25F


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

No one?


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 21, 2009)

First one screams class.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> No one?



Do not like. They are partially made of plastic.

Good price here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...us_II_Black_Mid_Tower_Case.html?tl=g1c295s740

http://www.nextwarehouse.com/item/?177820_g10e
http://www.ipcrepublic.com/lianli_computer_case_pcv1000bplusII_1819_1154.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Do not like. They are partially made of plastic.



Really? How do you know? Im not doubting ya just curious.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Really? How do you know? Im not doubting ya just curious.



The one in the top picture is obviously made of plastic. Look at the top of the case. The bottom case may not be, but it's made of steel and is fugly.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> The one in the top picture is obviously made of plastic. Look at the top of the case. The bottom case may not be, but it's made of steel and is fugly.



Man I really liked the top case to. I haz a sad. So I'm back to no case.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

Hey, Raven RV-2 is in your price range.. 


The top picture, Erocker, Newegg says it's made of Black Aluminum ... 

But, as for Lian Li, I'd grab the PC-B25B since it's a home system, or a V1200 case or, the first case Rocker just linked via FrozenCPU.. But, the V1200 is a few bones out of your budget...


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Do not like. They are partially made of plastic.
> 
> Good price here: http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...us_II_Black_Mid_Tower_Case.html?tl=g1c295s740
> 
> ...



^^ Those are all good prices.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> ^^ Those are all good prices.



I like that case. I just dont like where the USB/other ports are on the front. Thats my only hang up.


----------



## Stryder75 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> I love my V1000b Plus II if you can find one for a good price.



Same here. Great case.


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like that case. I just dont like where the USB/other ports are on the front. Thats my only hang up.



Where do you want them to be?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Where do you want them to be?



I liked them on the top like the other case. Or at least on the side. My tower sits on the floor so any ports that are that low tend to be TO low. If I have to Ill deal with it but I'd rather not.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

I have all faith in you Mailman, I bet you can get that FrozenCPU link case, and mod the Front port where you want it to be!!!

Starts Chanting
:I know you can, I know you can!!!!!:


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I have all faith in you Mailman, I bet you can get that FrozenCPU link case, and mod the Front port where you want it to be!!!
> 
> Starts Chanting
> :I know you can, I know you can!!!!!:



I can barely tie my shoes. If you give me a dremel and a task like that Ill burn the f#%king house down.


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I can barely tie my shoes. If you give me a dremel and a task like that Ill burn the f#%king house down.



You got CP around ya, Or, drive up a ways and you got me..  nice little road trip.. lol


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I liked them on the top like the other case. Or at least on the side. My tower sits on the floor so any ports that are that low tend to be TO low. If I have to Ill deal with it but I'd rather not.



Then I guess I would get this as it does look good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112248&Tpk=The Lian-Li PC-B25F

Add these to the bottom: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=130_210&products_id=2117


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

erocker said:


> Then I guess I would get this as it does look good: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112248&Tpk=The Lian-Li PC-B25F
> 
> Add these to the bottom: http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...e=product_info&cPath=130_210&products_id=2117



I like this better. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=23528


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like this better.
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=product_info&cPath=130_133&products_id=23528



It doesn't look as good. How about a milk crate?


----------



## Cold Storm (Dec 21, 2009)

what's the difference between the PC-B25B (I linked) and the PC-B25F (erocker just linked)?

Hell, Grab the wheels that I got on my case! You'd be the evny of every Hood person around!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> what's the difference between the PC-B25B (I linked) and the PC-B25F (erocker just linked)?
> 
> Hell, Grab the wheels that I got on my case! You'd be the evny of every Hood person around!



Not much. Just look at the top however. The one Erocker linked has exhaust fans on the top. 

Edit: Nevermind. The guts are completely different.


----------



## Stryder75 (Dec 21, 2009)

What about this one --> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811163120&cm_re=ft-01-_-11-163-120-_-Product


----------



## Soylent Joe (Dec 21, 2009)

PP Mguire said:


> Lol id tell my wife to shut up and like it  Oh wait i dont have that problem
> 
> Nothing screams more class than this.



Oh wow, that's absolutely beautiful. I think I like it more than the 800d.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

Honestly I'm tempted to get this one just to piss her off......


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

I just found the case with a bunch of stuff installed. The cable managment kinda sucks in this thing.....






I'm kinda worried my PSU cords wont be long enough


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I just found the case with a bunch of stuff installed. The cable managment kinda sucks in this thing.....



That case compared to the one I have right now is too tidy!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> That case compared to the one I have right now is too tidy!



I'm a neat freak. This is my case a few months ago...


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Nope. Thats out of budget.
> 
> 
> Eat more American beef.



First of all American Beef is like mostly imported from South America apparently and Scots Beef like Angus is a much better cut.

Second i think you will like my choice of case; ARMORSUIT PC-P50, its a fine looking case its like a sort of alu version of the Lancool K-62, i would get the PC-50WB version as that has a window but the other versions are nice too.

It was a bit out of my price range unfortunately and im not sure of the price in USD, usually US product prices are not direct conversions of GBP to USD they are usually cheaper. Ill use newegg as a guide price then, gimmie a min. $199.99 hmmmn wasnt that much in the UK a bit pricey in your range. Look at other options then.#

I couldve bought like the PC-7FW but its not good for air cooling as it has only got a front intake and back exhaust, there is not any top fans and i heard its more suited to water cooling from owners of that and the PC-6.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 21, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> First of all American Beef is like mostly imported from South America apparently and Scots Beef like Angus is a much better cut.
> 
> Second i think you will like my choice of case; ARMORSUIT PC-P50, its a fine looking case its like a sort of alu version of the Lancool K-62, i would get the PC-50WB version as that has a window but the other versions are nice too.
> 
> It was a bit out of my price range unfortunately and im not sure of the price in USD, usually US product prices are not direct conversions of GBP to USD they are usually cheaper. Ill use newegg as a guide price then, gimmie a min. $199.99 hmmmn wasnt that much in the UK a bit pricey in your range. Look at other options then.



American beef is not imported from south America my firend. We have some of the best beef is the world.

http://www.ers.usda.gov/news/bsecoverage.htm


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm a neat freak. This is my case a few months ago...
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2268/__1.jpg



Now thats clean, you must indeed be a neat freak!


----------



## erocker (Dec 21, 2009)

Perhaps United States beef is a better term. America can mean North America or South and Central America.  Outside of the US beef may not come from the US. I'm sure some companies that sell cheap microwavable meals may buy their beef from other countries. I buy mine locally and it's the best I've had anywhere. I live around many beef cattle farms.

What case are you going with?


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 21, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> American beef is not imported from south America my _*friend*_. We have some of the best beef is the world.
> 
> http://www.ers.usda.gov/news/bsecoverage.htm



Grammar NAZI.

That page means nothing that's sales figures, i bet its sold in bulk. Volume doesn't equal taste, most bulk food is produced cheaper. There is most certainly a good variety of meat in America and im sure some of it is fantastic but the BULK is not its just plain much like other places but the volume shipped is much less.

I'm not being biased, i heard that Argentine beef is fantastic but i know that our beef in Scotland is some of the best in Europe from reputation but the French hate importing due to some stupid farmers thing (they blockaded a shipment of sheep from England on a Motorway or something i cant remember much but the farmers feel importing was killing the farming industry).

Well i can only tell anyone what ive heard and that was the US imports South American beef; eg Argentine/Brazilian. Look i saw it on a documentary about South America and the rainforest, US food chains tend to buy cheap. I don't know if that applies now because it was a while ago like maybe 7 years ago i would have saw that program on tv.

I'm going to be honest here i am really tempted to talk about Americans being extremely arrogant (the majority spoils the few) but that would be suicide. Im saying that because i want people to know that is how i feel because ive yet to be proven that the majority is not spoiling the reputation for the few.

What about cases any ideas i like the Lian Li cases but they are expensive, if you don't mind not having a side window (there is always option to buy one later although it ends up being dearer) then the cases are generally cheaper, some cases i cant even find for sale with the window variant in the UK.

I know that this post is mostly infractable (is that a word doesn't matter you get the idea) but i think id rather say that than not; its just mostly spamming up a topic. I could have really ignored but i didn't sorry.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 21, 2009)

will this please her ?

http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=297&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=61


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Grammar NAZI.
> 
> That page means nothing that's sales figures, i bet its sold in bulk. Volume doesn't equal taste, most bulk food is produced cheaper. There is most certainly a good variety of meat in America and I'm sure some of it is fantastic but the BULK is not its just plain much like other places but the volume shipped is much less.
> 
> ...



The angry Scott strikes again. Ok I don't know what you were watching but United States beef is good beef. We export all over the world. I've eaten Scottish highland cow meat, Kobe beef, and Hawaiian beef you name it. The best? Hands down Hawaiian beef. But you know whats funny? A lot, NOT ALL Europeans stereotype Americans as being arrogant cowboys that live in a bubble. The sad part is its people that stereotype us who are just as bad as what they think they hate.

You have to take people on a case by case bases. No two people are alike. I have pride in my country but I'm not arrogant to its problems and I damn sure don't stereotype people based off of cultural bigotry. Some of my friends on TPU are from Iraq and I've traveled to Pakistan before and yet most people think Americans hate anything of Arab decent. *My wife *is Lebanese. So don't assume you know a person based off of their culture otherwise I would assume you were a drunkard sheep shagger. 

Anyway on topic I havent decided on a case yet. I feel like a kid in a candy shop.


----------



## erocker (Dec 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> Grammar NAZI.
> 
> That page means nothing that's sales figures, i bet its sold in bulk. Volume doesn't equal taste, most bulk food is produced cheaper. There is most certainly a good variety of meat in America and im sure some of it is fantastic but the BULK is not its just plain much like other places but the volume shipped is much less.
> 
> ...



Whatever sources you get your information from aren't always correct. I suggest you don't waste your time on rants dealing with people from other countries unless you go and have a visit first. If you ever stop by this country you are welcome in my home. I know I'm guilty of being off topic here too, but lets keep on topic from now on.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> Whatever sources you get your information from aren't always correct. I suggest you don't waste your time on rants dealing with people from other countries unless you go and have a visit first. If you ever stop by this country you are welcome in my home. I know I'm guilty of being off topic here too, but lets keep on topic from now on.



Am I welcome to your home? We could get mad drunk and shoot guns and blow up stuff.


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 22, 2009)

I went to the worst place in the USA to have a first experience, Orlando! Sure i didn't go to Disney World (Universal Studios is much better IMHO) but you get he idea its not a good first impression. INFACT, tbh the whole country is different comparing Boston to LA its like 2 different countries in style even some cities its radically different in certain places so i cant presume to know what your area is like.

I dont mean to offend anyone personally, ive met lots of nice people from the USA, online and in person. I dont know what i meant im not like that usually. I just realised i was being borderline racist in my last post WHICH I WANT TO POINT OUT AM REVERENTLY AGAINST (apart from the meat shit that was just blabbering because i wanted to get my point across in the most wrong place), its a huge cultural difference even though we share a common language so i shouldn't presume anything, no ones being arrogant its a cultural difference.

I know lets call it bad night for me...

The case H82LUZ73 posted looks like a hotel in Dubai! Cant remember its name but its on its own man made island. I like to know what people like in a case, for me it was that kinda functional but easy simple looks. I didnt have a lot to spend either so that was a factor.

PS. If i ever offend anyone i want people to tell me so i can try to understand, i don't mean to act like a dick and troll even though i do. I know that i could easily just be banned and things would go on like nothing but i forget im not having a one way conversation face to face, its a forum and lots of people are sharing posts and threads. I need to take some time out from the forums.

Happy Christmas and i hope MailMan finds a suitable case, as the saying goes any Lian Li is a good choice its just price thats the difference between them.

EDIT: Talking about Racial problems, almost everyone hate the eastern European immigrants, people hate the Muslim community even before the terrorist stuff (a few of my friends in college are Muslims) and Catholic community is despised in Scotland, i am Catholic btw and that whole paedophile stuff is exactly like assuming America is generally arrogant. I should know better than to stereotype race and personality. Reputations of beef, APPARENTLY Argentine is the shit next to Kobe, Texan cattle is meant to be top too but that doesn't mean US.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 22, 2009)

H82LUZ73 said:


> will this please her ?
> 
> http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=297&cl_index=1&sc_index=25&ss_index=61
> 
> http://lian-li.com/v2/tw/product/upload/image/PC-888/pc-888-04.jpg



Thats one weird case!  Maybe the color doesn't do it justice!

P.S Btw, I like scotland, their culture, their history, their never let die attitude (william wallace comes to mind) and judging by your posts, you re one tough guy!


----------



## MilkyWay (Dec 22, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Thats one weird case!  Maybe the color doesn't do it justice!
> 
> P.S Btw, I like scotland, their culture, their history, their never let die attitude (william wallace comes to mind) and judging by your posts, you re one tough guy!



Trainspotting is a more modern look at Scotland or one aspect of our culture.
Unfortunately his persistence cost William Wallace his life but we never gave up after his death we even have our own parliament in Scotland these days and maybe independence from the rest of Britain. Thats another story.

Its an interesting place to live well i think so anyway. Have decided to break from the tinternet till after i get back from new year, had a rough few months and it wears off on others.

Lian Li have like a Catalogue PDF which could be useful but then again its not that different from its site.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 22, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> I went to the worst place in the USA to have a first experience, Orlando! Sure i didn't go to Disney World (Universal Studios is much better IMHO) but you get he idea its not a good first impression. INFACT, tbh the whole country is different comparing Boston to LA its like 2 different countries in style even some cities its radically different in certain places so i cant presume to know what your area is like.
> 
> I dont mean to offend anyone personally, ive met lots of nice people from the USA, online and in person. I dont know what i meant im not like that usually. I just realised i was being borderline racist in my last post WHICH I WANT TO POINT OUT AM REVERENTLY AGAINST (apart from the meat shit that was just blabbering because i wanted to get my point across in the most wrong place), its a huge cultural difference even though we share a common language so i shouldn't presume anything, no ones being arrogant its a cultural difference.
> 
> ...



Discrimination, hate and war will always be around no matter the time we live in. Many people still have a deep hatred towards another country for any number of reasons. My father fought in the Vietnam war and saw his friends die around him. My father simply hates USA or Uncle Sam as we call the USA in Australia. You could explain that the USA has changed and has overcome some of its problems but my father cannot take away the pain he was put through and says something like, "well have they changed by going to Iraq?" This hatred of countries can go through to the Korean War, WWII, WWI and the Boer War to name a few. I know relatives who still despise the Germans or hate the Italians and even in South Africa there are Boers wanting freedom from a multi-cultural society. Hate for another country or race has been around since the birth of humans and will end when the last of humanity is wiped out. 

I personally 'dislike' USA myself because of the amount of racism, violence, crazy religious fanatics and stupidity the country shows to the rest of the world. However I have friends who are from America and show the complete opposite of what America is portrayed as. Most of this forum is full of Americans and all are kind, generous, polite and will always help someone out. I don't think I'll ever fully 'like' America as a whole, but most of the people from it are just the same as the rest of the world.

Oh and the Lian Li PCA70F is an awesome case, one of my favourite Lian Li Cases:


----------



## assaulter_99 (Dec 22, 2009)

Sensi Karate said:


> I personally 'dislike' USA myself because of the amount of racism, violence, crazy religious fanatics and stupidity the country shows to the rest of the world. However I have friends who are from America and show the complete opposite of what America is portrayed as. Most of this forum is full of Americans and all are kind, generous, polite and will always help someone out. I don't think I'll ever fully 'like' America as a whole, but most of the people from it are just the same as the rest of the world.



Yeah let's not make judgements based on the mistakes of some. I for one do like the usa, learnt a lot about their history and involvements etc at school. Every nation aint perfect, thats a fact.


----------



## Sensi Karate (Dec 22, 2009)

assaulter_99 said:


> Yeah let's not make judgements based on the mistakes of some. I for one do like the usa, learnt a lot about their history and involvements etc at school. Every nation aint perfect, thats a fact.



Yeah that is completely true, no nation is perfect. Australia was founded on convicts and racism to the indigenous race and we have only just apologized to the Aboriginals last year. I also find Americas history quite interesting, especially the Civil War.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 22, 2009)

The case H82LUZ73 posted looks like a Hoover.

Any li li case will be nice,like MilkyWay said.You pays yer money,you makes your choice.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Dec 22, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112243
> 
> liked the one I had till my Obsidian came around!



that case is nearly what i require the only thing i don't like is the screwless pci slots bit on the back ,do these cases have holes so you can use screws ?
anyways mailman if you want one it looks f brilliant


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 22, 2009)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> that case is nearly what i require the only thing i don't like is the screwless pci slots bit on the back ,do these cases have holes so you can use screws ?
> anyways mailman if you want one it looks fView attachment 31567 brilliant



I do know the tool-less clips are removable, and there is a hole, but I dont remember if it was threaded. I will say this...This mechanism that Lian Li uses is solid and super secure. It takes some good pressure to lock it in, and once its locked they dont move. If you are looking to get it, try it out first, I bet it will change your mind


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know if I like it and I _definitely_ prefer Lian Li cases but what about the new NZXT case...


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> I don't know if I like it and I _definitely_ prefer Lian Li cases but what about the new NZXT case...
> 
> http://techreport.com/gallery/img.x?sz=gallery_full&id=39986



Honestly man I hate NZXT. I want a Lian Li so it will last.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah fair enough, I think I've only ever seen one case of theirs I like.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

Im so tempted to be a dickhead......


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2009)

What did you think of the one I PM'd you?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 22, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> What did you think of the one I PM'd you?



600 bones man! However it was sweet!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 22, 2009)

Jebus Cripes!

Seriously? I found one here in the UK for just over $335.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 22, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im so tempted to be a dickhead......
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/articles/2008_International_CES/Lian_Li_PC-P80_Angled.jpg



LoL That cost like $600 plus if you want to pee her off then go for the P-80B or the P-80R which is that one,But the B is only $400

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProdList&cmd=pl&id=CAS.220&sort=0&mfg=LIAN-LI


----------



## Wile E (Dec 23, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Im so tempted to be a dickhead......
> 
> http://benchmarkreviews.com/images/articles/2008_International_CES/Lian_Li_PC-P80_Angled.jpg



That's ugly. Hell, I'd drive down there and smack you upside your head FOR your wife. lol.


----------



## Kantastic (Dec 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> That's ugly. Hell, I'd drive down there and smack you upside your head FOR your wife. lol.



That's the only HAF mod I actually like....


----------



## Dung_Beetle (Dec 28, 2009)

What about the B10?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112226


----------

